# Guinea Pig Hairless Looks Like Baby Hippo



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2017)

When my niece was young she had a cute guinea pig that looked like a little furry eggplant, here is a hairless one that resembles a baby hippo.   Have you ever owned a guinea pig?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 4, 2017)

Meet Scooter.  He was my first little critter.  My husband got him for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2017)

Awww Marie, Scooter was adorable! :love_heart:


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 4, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Awww Marie, Scooter was adorable! :love_heart:



He was a little cutie.  When I held him on my lap, he would climb up, nuzzle into my shoulder and take a nap.  I would like to get another, after my last rat passes.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 9, 2017)

I've never seen a hairless guinea pig ! HA ! It does look like a  super mini hippo !  We had a regular guinea pig long ago . They do make nice pets.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2017)

I never had one.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 9, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> When my niece was young she had a cute guinea pig that looked like a little furry eggplant, here is a hairless one that resembles a baby hippo.   Have you ever owned a guinea pig?



He looks like a miniature capybera, the world's largest rodent. They also make surprisingly good pets.


----------



## jujube (Nov 9, 2017)

We had guinea pigs out the wazoo.  Periodically, my father would bring a couple home in his lunch box from the pharmaceutical firm where he worked (my dad was a chemist in the animal labs) and we'd have two guinea pigs.  Then we'd have six guinea pigs.  In no time, we'd have 18 guinea pigs and my mom would go ballistic.  Then they'd go off to "good homes" (well, that's what we were told) and we'd be guinea pig free for a while.  The next year, we'd have two guinea pigs....rinse and repeat.

They were all named Ginger and Pepper.  It was ever so much easier that way.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 9, 2017)

SeaBreeze, we had a couple of Guinea pigs when the kids were growing up. The one in the photo got along well with our cat Dixie. The coop was suppose to be for the piggy but the cat had other ideas.


----------

